# If we were selected to apply for resident visa how much funds do we have to show?



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

If we applied for EOI and was accepted to apply for residence how much funds do we have to show? I vant find any inforamtion about this anywhere? Does anyone know? Thanks


----------



## Matt_Johnston (May 16, 2011)

Hi,

You don't have to 'prove' anything, you only need to put on the immigration forms how you propose to support yourself, i.e. through savings, a job already secured etc.

This was something I had some concerns about and got some information from an immigration consultant. I have documentation to back-up the above which I can send to you if you want it - let me know if so...

Matt


----------



## rahimpal (Feb 12, 2013)

can u send this to my email id?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

rahimpal said:


> can u send this to my email id?


We do not encourage people to share their emails immediately, for safety reasons.
Also you will not be able to PM another member until you have five valid posts.


----------

